# What will disappear from shelves 1st



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thinking about stocking up in case Coronavirus hits hard here -- but from a little different angle -- considering stocking up on items non-preppers might 'need' but find they can no longer buy from stores.

What would you expect to disappear off the shelves early on that your average person would be desperate for and buy from a private supplier (me)? 
Face masks, antiseptic, hand sanitizer, and soap is already being cleared off store shelves.
Other ideas?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

I am also concerned about the economic impact of the coronavirus shutting down factories etc in China. So rather than just stocking up on supplies to get through the virus, what items will no longer be available. I'm thinking fairly abstractly here. If there is a niche industry in the shut down region, how long will it take for another factory outside of that area to shut down when they run out of an item? Looking three too six months in the future, what items might no longer be produced?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Read the book One Second After.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

My concern would revolve around the availability of drugs. Specifically prescription drugs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Insulin. 

Ammo. 

Bottled water. 

Bread, chips, tuna, peanut butter.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If folks become desperate it is likely because people are dropping in the streets and public services are becoming strained.

In a panic?
Booze, cigarettes, lottery tickets, entire pharmacies and big screen tvs.
I would be wary of being a known seller of heavily sought after items unless you are prepared for the risks involved.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Read the book One Second After.


Should be required reading in all high schools.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

mzgarden said:


> Thinking about stocking up in case Coronavirus hits hard here -- but from a little different angle -- considering stocking up on items non-preppers might 'need' but find they can no longer buy from stores.
> 
> What would you expect to disappear off the shelves early on that your average person would be desperate for and buy from a private supplier (me)?
> Face masks, antiseptic, hand sanitizer, and soap is already being cleared off store shelves.
> Other ideas?


Don't discount those who see the signs and still don't see. Those are the ones that are going to be buying their milk, bread and eggs. But if your store doesn't have refrigeration think jerky, powdered food stuffs like egg, milk peanut butter and even butter. Flour and sugar would be on that list too. 

Cold and flu medications, Tylenol, Ibuprophen, canned meats will be in high demand I'm sure. Ammo of course. Cigarettes and hard liquor.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cold and flu medications,first aid supplies,vitamins, ect


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Toilet paper for the genteel among us.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Read the book One Second After.


I bought and read that book a few years back, what an eye-opener. A great book.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Good info. I actually did just read One Second After and then read One Year After. Terrifying. Thanks for the inputs so far.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I'm not sure what is going on at my Walmart, but the large sizes of sugar and cooking oil were off the shelves here, I'm not sure if there are people stocking up, or if they had not restocked the shelves the day I was there.
I only noticed those items because that is what I was there for on a regular shopping trip. 

Feminine pads, and diapers, wipes, etc. would be something that some would be desperate for I'd imagine.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

That's what I was going to say too - Kotex and tampons, and Moon Cups for women who are thinking in the much longer-term.


----------



## wantabunch (Jan 7, 2008)

Diapers & Baby formula.


----------



## theakersfamily (Feb 24, 2007)

doozie said:


> I'm not sure what is going on at my Walmart, but the large sizes of sugar and cooking oil were off the shelves here, I'm not sure if there are people stocking up, or if they had not restocked the shelves the day I was there.
> I only noticed those items because that is what I was there for on a regular shopping trip.
> 
> Feminine pads, and diapers, wipes, etc. would be something that some would be desperate for I'd imagine.


I noticed it at my Walmart also.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Definitely prescription meds.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

n95 masks


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I still have a stockpile of N95s from the big flu epidemic (H1N1) back in 2009?


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I still have a stockpile of N95s from the big flu epidemic (H1N1) back in 2009?


So do I but the elastic has become a little brittle and unreliable time to buy some more.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Coffee flavored Peanut M&M's are in short supply already.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Chunky Peanut Butter, apparently.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Whelp, hand sanitizer is not on the shelves. I usually have a small amount around but it seems the shelves are empty. Oh mask? None to see. I didn't need masks since I have them for other uses.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Coffee flavored Peanut M&M's are in short supply already.


Are those a thing? I have peanut M&M's. Quite a few of them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I stocked up on dark chocolate and Reese’s.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Whelp, hand sanitizer is not on the shelves. I usually have a small amount around but it seems the shelves are empty.


You can make your own out of some pretty basic ingredients.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> Are those a thing?


They are a wonderful thing.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I forgot, canned Tuna. Not a can to be found in Walmart today. If I had known that I would have picked some up at the other grocery stores I had already been in.

Makes me think that even though the cans say product of the USA, it really isn't.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have never seen a tuna in all my travel in the United States.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have never seen a tuna in all my travel in the United States.


NC Tuna fishing:
https://www.bing.com/search?q=nc+tu...8996EE7A43B89A836AFED8548102&FORM=CHRDEF&sp=6

http://tunaduck.com/bluefin-tuna-fishing.html


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cool.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Myself and 2 buddies harpooned one and sold it for $4650.
It was a bluefin that weighed something over 600 pounds.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Pounds harvested commercially NC 2019:
Tuna, Bigeye 56,644
Tuna, Bluefin 323,901
Tuna, Yellowfin 157,315
Tunas, Other 8,113

http://portal.ncdenr.org/c/document...169848&folderId=32564840&name=DLFE-141508.pdf


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Canned folks, like Chicken of the Sea canned tuna.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

mzgarden said:


> Thinking about stocking up in case Coronavirus hits hard here -- but from a little different angle -- considering stocking up on items non-preppers might 'need' but find they can no longer buy from stores.
> 
> What would you expect to disappear off the shelves early on that your average person would be desperate for and buy from a private supplier (me)?
> Face masks, antiseptic, hand sanitizer, and soap is already being cleared off store shelves.
> Other ideas?


You're a little late. Face masks are already almost impossible to find. Hand sanitizer has been flying off the shelves for a couple of weeks. I just saw someone on the news who had gone looking for face masks and the only ones they found were on Amazon priced around $500 (I don't know for how many), but they price is at least 50 times regular price. I checked Amazon about 3 weeks ago for face masks and all the regular sellers were already sold out as they get their masks from China.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

the only important thing is: Did you go shopping for a particular item BEFORE or AFTER the shelf was empty!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> Canned folks, like Chicken of the Sea canned tuna.


There's no shortage on the shelves here.



robin416 said:


> Makes me think that even though the cans say product of the USA, it really isn't.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I caught a tuna many years ago when I was vacationing in Aruba.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Things to ponder while you are stocking up.

https://boredomtherapy.com/dangerous-foods-from-china/


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

This is silly. Remember summer of 2008 or was it 2009, news stories on tv of people hoarding rice of all things. The people buying it probably dont eat more than a pound in year. But they were buying 50 pound bags like no tomorrow at Costco/SamsClub. You know most of this was just thrown out. Even with full blown pandemic, doubt you lose over 5% of human population. Most people that get this disease, its relatively mild. Only small percentage population finds any disease deadly. This is not any exception.

The deadliest pandemic with actual statistics was Spanish Flu in 1918. Estimated 1.7% of world population died from it. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_flu


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

robin416 said:


> *Canned folks*, like Chicken of the Sea canned tuna.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Soylent green available now?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hiro said:


> Soylent green available now?


Has been for some time. It's just labeled more appropriately.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Dunno, I'm on my in now. We'll see, I've got my list ready. 
But first to apologize to Lou, Charmaign, and Taylor at my restaurant--I may not be there in a couple of weeks--if it gets crazy. I think they will take a hit, financially--or from folks sneezing and coughing on the tables, but coming in, anyway.....

geo


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

gilberte said:


>


Might be safer than food coming out of China.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

OMG the sky is falling! Lets continue to drum up the fear....

How about being concerned about Africa and the millions that will die from starvation as the locusts eat everything...

I think that's a more immediate threat than this. But, maybe, because it's a third world continent it doesn't matter...


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

People have insurance on their houses, even if they are paid off. 
Stocking up on food is insurance also. The main difference is that you can eat the food even IF nothing happens. You can't get your house insurance money back unless something does happen.
If this virus problem forces each of us to depend on the stockpiles we have, I just hope you all have them...plus if you have them, I hope your neighbors do also...or else, they will expect you to share. Me and mine come first.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm back to report that the sky hasn't fallen in, or on, Kalamazoo yet. At 9AM I had to circle the diner twice and still no parking place. So I went on up to Meijer...Wal-Mart lot was normal......Meijer shelves were full--no run on bread, eggs, milk, beer... people doing their shopping like a normal pre-weekend day.

Back to the diner. Taylor said they had a couple of breakfast parties going on earlier.

Ho--hum. But I do feel more settled. I have some cushion, should I want to skip the crowds. C'mon spring. Melt this snow and cure my cabin fever.

geo


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Just got back from Costco in NC. Less traffic than usual, 4 masks spotted (including one on a toddler that well....may as well have been on his rear end). Tuna (soylent green or canned folks) still in supply. The only change was greeter in gloves that wiped down the handle of the cart.......using the same wipe for multiple carts.....samples still getting passed out.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Went to the drugstore today to pick up some kid meds for DGD. One older woman wearing a mask but her companion was not. Didn't seem to be any empty shelves other than gloves & masks were missing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hiro said:


> he only change was greeter in gloves that wiped down the handle of the cart.......using the same wipe for multiple carts


If it's an antibiotic wipe it shouldn't hurt to use it more than once, but it takes time to work.
By the time you reach the greeter you've already handled it.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

damoc said:


> So do I but the elastic has become a little brittle and unreliable time to buy some more.


might try rubber bands on the ones that has dry rotted bans on them..

and for those that are having difficulty finding mask.might try walmart's web site.i kbow of 2 ppl that got some that way.and the mask were delivered to their doorsteps


----------



## Northof49 (Mar 3, 2018)

Bleach, rubbing alcohol and strong vinegar will kill way more than most of the hand sanitizers. Easy to stock up on and very inexpensive. I bet it will be awhile before these items are all gone.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's what i bought today vinegar, bleach and proxide. no sanitizer on the shelves. there hasn't been any masks for a month or more. first time i've seen so much rice in our superstore. one whole section was piled high. probably preparing for when it hits here. 

i've got quite a bit in my preps but i did buy some basmati to add to my store. there was plenty canned goods and everything else we could need. wm had a lot of empty shelves but it's like that every friday after the sales on thursday.

Hereford corned beef was on for 297 and i got a doz. cans. 5 dollars at one of the stores. i did buy quite a bit .spent a little over 450 but my son came in later from work and i shared quite a bit with him.( well a little more than a bit) told him how to use the bleach and whatnot. 

plan to pick up a few more things tomorrow like large containers of molasses etc. ( i can live on molasses and bread and tea)then i'll swing by the bank and get a bit of cash to have on hand. 

perhaps i do have a bit too much but i would rather have it and not need it than not have it and have to be dependent on the mercy of others.and i dont care who thinks it's silly. 

i also live alone and my son is 40 miles away and anyway with his problems it will hit him hard. once i hear of anything around as i said before i will self isolate. as long as the gas and power and water is coming through i'll be fine. for meds i mostly take ibuprophen and i stocked up on them today along with vicks vapor rub,a535 etc. these are all things i can use anyway. ~Georgia


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> perhaps i do have a bit too much but i would rather have it and not need it than not have it and have to be dependent on the mercy of others.and i dont care who thinks it's silly.


Exactly!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I refuse to rush out and buy anything. As a prepper I already have a good supply of the things I use daily. A four or even eight week quarantine would not affect me other than cabin fever. 

I've been doing closet by closet cleaning and when I did medicine cabinets I discovered nearly every OTC item was seriously outdated -- like five years or more. So I discarded all the old stuff and replaced. Not because of the coronavirus but just because it needed to be done. Next time I shop I'll finish that project.

I noticed more people using the wipes on grocery carts but saw only one person with a face mask. She was obviously ill. Another dingbat was obviously sick and was coughing and handling all the cough medicine, cold and flu items so I decided not to buy anything there. I mean she was in the same area for a long time picking up and putting back coughing all the while. 

I have allergies so cough and sneeze all the time. While waiting in the checkout line I started coughing (carefully covering) and everyone was looking at me as if I were typhoid Mary and backing away.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I refuse to rush out and buy anything. As a prepper I already have a good supply of the things I use daily. A four or even eight week quarantine would not affect me other than cabin fever.
> 
> I've been doing closet by closet cleaning and when I did medicine cabinets I discovered nearly every OTC item was seriously outdated -- like five years or more. So I discarded all the old stuff and replaced. Not because of the coronavirus but just because it needed to be done. Next time I shop I'll finish that project.
> 
> ...


I mentioned allergies freaking people out when they hear the cough, the sniffle, the sneeze. I guess we know how to clear a room if we need more space.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*Shortage In Chinese Products Could Mean Empty Shelves In U.S.*

PITTSBURGH (KDKA) – The label “Made in China” is more common on store shelves than “Made in America.”

But that’s about to change.

“Literally, empty shelves in Target and Walmart as early as April,” predicts David Iwinski, a local China business consultant who once ran a factory in China.

Most retail stores are likely to have shortages because the coronavirus in China is hampering the manufacture of products shipped to America.

Some 780 million Chinese people currently have travel restrictions, keeping many from their jobs, Iwinski told KDKA money editor Jon Delano on Friday.

“The factories that have opened in the non-restricted zones, they’re reporting to me worker levels at 40 to 45 percent. Sixty percent of their people can’t get back.”

https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2020/02/28/chinese-products-shortage-coronavirus/


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This thing is simply being over hyped.

I smell a rat


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

https://www.businessinsider.sg/photos-deserted-empty-airports-world-coronavirus-air-travel-2020-2

*Photos of deserted, nearly empty airports around the world show how coronavirus has decimated air travel*


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Interesting, no way to confirm it though.

More coronavirus cases were reported in countries other than China in the past 24 hours for the first time since the initial patient was identified on Dec. 8, the World Health Organization said. It’s a significant development as China battles the oubreak and new cases spread elsewhere around the globe.



New infections were diagnosed in countries from Pakistan to Brazil, which reported the first case in Latin America, while Italy and Iran confirmed additional patients with the disease. Germany said it was likely at the start of an epidemic, and 700 people remained confined in a hotel in Tenerife, one of the Canary Islands.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ew-europe-cases-rattle-investors-virus-update


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

HDRider said:


> This thing is simply being over hyped.
> 
> I smell a rat


Can you explain why you think that.
I want to understand your thought process.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> Can you explain why you think that.
> I want to understand your thought process.


Too much coordinated media.

The gloom does not match the doom.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

From a guy I don't know,,,, but I wish I did.

So you mean that it might not be the end of the world? Well shucks. I was just about to open a good bottle of scotch.

I'm 74. In my lifetime I have been told more times than I can count how the world was going to end. Bad polio vaccines. Nuclear holocaust. Race wars. June bugs. Tanzania laughter (look that one up). Running out of oil. Global cooling. AI. Global warming. New world order. Daycare sex abuse. Collapse of the dollar. WW3. Y2K. SARS. Mayan calendars. Asteroid impacts. Ebola. Infrared grills. Satellites falling on my house. And a whole host of other crap.

Given my age and circumstances (I live in the USVI), I'm more likely to die from drowning or a clogged artery.

In those 74 years, I've noticed one thing: none of them happened, either because they were total BS or level heads prevailed.

Should people take precautions? Absolutely. But the people pushing this panic aren't doing so for altruistic reasons.
1. They want to get Trump out of office.
2. They want to tighten the surveillance state.
3. Drive down the stock market to buy up the equities cheap.
4. Television ratings.

All of those are occurring as we speak. I've seen this re-run before.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

1. When a party is in power the other side wants them out.
2. This has been going on since noah was a pup.
3. This must be the old buy low rope a dope.
4?
Nothing here to see.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know that it is so much panic as it is that Americans really love their drama. And this is drama that they can have in their very own lives. Drama doesn't get much better than the sky is falling.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I think it shows how precarious our way of life is.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Photos of deserted, nearly empty airports around the world show how coronavirus has *decimated air travel*


There are an awful lot of planes showing on this tracking site:
https://www.flightradar24.com/35.01,-77.98/8

It's looking pretty normal to me.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Anyone see the movie "Wag the Dog"?

Somehow, I keep thinking of it...

Mon


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Evil Empire today, before noon.had an end cap that was about 6 feet tall for alcohol. Empty along with normal area of shelf. Soft soaps were picked over pretty good. Wipes, bleach, Lysol, all had a couple of items left. About a half dozen boxes of gloves left. Plenty of water, TP, paper towels, paper plates, plastic ware, and garbage bags. Wonder if pool shock will work for cleaning?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

oceantoad said:


> Wonder if pool shock will work for cleaning?


I think once the infrastructure collapses and no one is alive to man the water plants, you could use it in your families bathwater.
I imagine you could get several weeks and dozens of baths out of a bottle's worth. Just leave some gallon jugs of water nearby to keep the tub topped off.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Guess I am hosed, i'm a shower kind of guy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> More coronavirus cases were reported in countries other than China in the past 24 hours for the first time since the initial patient was identified on Dec. 8, the World Health Organization said. It’s a significant development as China battles the oubreak and new cases spread elsewhere around the globe.


I think that's largely due to more tests being run, and other countries being more forthcoming with the information.

I've also noticed that some of those doing the most testing seem to have much lower mortality rates.

The recovery rate is up to 56% overall now too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

SRSLADE said:


> 1. When a party is in power the other side wants them out.
> 2. This has been going on since noah was a pup.
> 3. This must be the old buy low rope a dope.
> 4?
> Nothing here to see.


Living where you do you probably haven't seen the television wars revolving around snow storms. With every snow storm the stations predict high accumulation, the higher the accumulation, the more people watching. The station that truthfully says, "only about an inch and little expected to stick on the roads" does not have viewers. Without viewers the advertisements aren't seen so those advertisers pull their ads and put them on a different network. Advertisers are why you have 3 minutes of news blurbs and 5 minutes of ads during tv news broadcasts, and always with the exclusive or attention grabbing stories held until after the sports section.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What is snow?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What is snow?


Just crystalized rain, a special treat for people who don't live in summertime ovens.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah. That lets me out.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

snow used to be on tv quite a bit. I stopped trying to watch baseball on black and white tv with a lot of snow because I couldn't follow the ball, and tv golf, no way.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The panic has hit Ohio. Sugar, flour, bread, toilet paper, and chicken are just GONE. Nothing left. Canned fruit, milk, eggs, juice, cheese and paper towels are mostly gone. Cereal and chips of all kind still available. Soda, soup and facial tissues are still available but at about 1/4th the usual supply.
Easter candy and pork are still plentiful.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

A friend in Kenosha posted picks of the woodman's there and The wife and I were at The Woodmans in Janesville WI.
it was nuts hour long line to check out , we short cut that to about 20 minutes by doing self checkout

limit 1 6 pack of tp per family you got the choice of one brand 
limit one bag of rice per family 
limit one case of water per family 
limit 2 cleaning products , this was ready to use items like lysol spray or wipes 

very little paper towel left 

chicken all of the non-frozen chicken with the exception of a few small trays of the expensive organic chicken were gone
ramen gone 
tater tots very low 

basically many people have no clue how to cook and cheap and convenience foods all gone or very depleted.

on the up side everyone in Janesville was very polite and nice very much a well this is nuts but lets make the best of it.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

We are in rural eastern Colorado. The Walmart, local grocery, and Dollar store were all completely out of toilet paper and hand sanitizer. Walmart and grocery store were also out of paper towels but there was limited supply at the dollar store. All 3 stores had very limited supply of liquid hand soap but plenty of body wash & bar soap which could be used instead. Food supplies were hit & miss. Walmart had no ground beef, very limited canned soup, stews, and chili. The other 2 stores were a bit better off for soups. At walmart I got the very last 20 lb bag of rice and last multi pack of ramen noodles. There was a few scattered small bags of rice and almost no single packs of ramen. Canned veggies & fruit were plentiful. Fresh produce was fully stocked. Also, all 3 stores were extremely limited to completely empty of vitamin C, tylenol, ibuprofen and cold & flu type meds. Weird thing I also noticed was that large bags of dry dog food was also low at Walmart. Maybe due to supply disruptions or perhaps people stocking up because they are concerned they will run out if they are quarantined in home???

Luckily we keep a nice pantry stock at our house. But we also feed 3 adults and 5 kids (4 of which are teens) so we go through lots of food and hygiene products. Hence me grabbing the extra rive & noodles just in case. I will continue to try to replenish our supplies as we go but feel OK that we can get through for a while if we are unable to get anything.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Another thing we might want to consider is eating a bit less. I could stand to lose ten pounds.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My wife gave a baby shower for a niece yesterday. People are buying up all the baby formula. I heard the reason is its long shelf life compared to regular milk. That does not help new mothers that need formula.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Very few new mothers need formula. 

New mothers have equipment to feed their babies.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Very few new mothers need formula.
> 
> New mothers *have equipment* to feed their babies.


Not all of them


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am glad you agree. (See the first sentence of my post)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am glad you agree. (See the first sentence of my post)


I am a very agreeable person. I am happy you are glad

You seem really in a zone this morning.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just took a gardening break. About to hit it again.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

What I think is sad is that a lot of the bought out items were being sold on Ebay and Amazon at huge mark-ups. Read an article about two brothers in TN who bought 18,000 bottles of hand sanitizer and started selling on Amazon and Ebay at extreme mark-ups. With the Presidents influence, those companies are cracking down on gouge-pricing. So the brothers were complaining that they are "stuck" with over 17,000 bottles of hand sanitizer that they can't sell. Poor babies....Personally, I'm glad they are stuck with those.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

guessing it's too late to 'stock up'. Shelves are literally empty of most items worth stocking up. Luckily picked up one of last available boxes of ammo on Sunday... grocery store was picked clean 10 mins after open. Batten down the hatches...hearing minor looting starting...the essentials...flat screen, cigarettes...any excuse...prayers up for all...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just heard a news sound byte. 2/3 of their stash is being donated to churches for distribution.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

We are always pretty much set around here . That being said was happy to get toilet paper. My mother who is 79 has already been to my house shopping . I do not want to go to the store because of the virus do you have sugar yes mom. She left with bacon, sugar. cookies. eggs .jelly and oatmeal. She can have the food but do not touch the toilet paper.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

She is old enough to know what to do without it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you and i are thinking alike Alice. i could lose a couple also and it would stretch our supplies.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's the same way with that crowd in canada somewhere that bought up the 70 000 or so of lysol etc. Amazon and Kijiji banned them. they were on tv with a reporter. they were right proud of themselves until of course they got threats.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The awesome thing is that the left end of the bell curve is self identifying.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> From a guy I don't know,,,, but I wish I did.
> 
> So you mean that it might not be the end of the world? Well shucks. I was just about to open a good bottle of scotch.
> 
> ...


Duck and cover. Didnt mention that if you are close to blast, you and the desk you are hiding under both will be vaporized. If you survive most likely die of radiation sickness.










Course we could modernize that...


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm stocking up on bacon, booze, bullets, and bum wipes


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gilberte said:


> I'm stocking up on bacon, booze, bullets, and bum wipes


Best buy bourbon, but then better buy beer too


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Beer bloats me bulbously.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gilberte said:


> Beer bloats me bulbously.


Bummer


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Believe it brother. I can do this all day, all boiled down and the sap ain't runnin' today


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Just got home from the store. No lunch meat, weiners, sausage or bacon. Meat counter pretty scarce. No bread. 6 dozen eggs at 4.99 a doz. Only organic milk and it was around the corner from the empty regular milk case. The pinto beans were gone, most of the other dry beans were in short supply and most of the rice was gone. No powdered milk, but I did get the next to last carton of dry buttermilk. Picked up the last 10 lb bag of sugar. They did have one 25 lb bag but most won't know where to find that size in that store. Canned veggies were about 1/4 to 1/3 of what is usually there. No TP. Coffee had been run on. There was 4 0r 5 carts in each line. Some iterms limited to 3 or 2 per customer. 

May go back tomorrow to get more corn meal, flour, masa harina. some premade tortillas if they have any. Lot of people don't know tortillas are bread. More oil. Butter. Checker did usual question, "Find what you needed?", "Nope. Are you surprised?"

This is not the city but about 30 miles from Dallas and Ft. Worth. I've seen runs on bread and chips before on big game days and bad weather days but this is the most I've seen otherwise.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I've been shopping mostly at the restaurant supply stores since this began. Places like Gordon's. Seems like less traffic and I'm assuming with restaurants getting less traffic right now they're happy for the business.


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Toilet paper. It's gone forever here!


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Read the book One Second After.


I have!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Today, our Kwik Trip gas station was selling single rolls of toilet paper for about a dollar and a half or 4-packs for $4. Walmart and Aldi's had none however. By next week it will be back I am guessing.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I was already pretty much stocked up for a month or more. Yes, I’m a Prepper and proud to be. The stores here in East Texas area are limiting lots of items. It is crazy! I was born in 1951, and have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I realized we were low on sugar , kids using it and not telling me. just hit the bulk foods country store it was about normal looking.

picked up a sack of sugar and we should be good fora while 

I had been slacking a bit as a prepper but not to terrible .


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Things are pretty rough here in North Texas. DH had to go to town today. I ask him to stop by grocery for carrots, tomatoes, lettuce. He got the last two cases of water. No eggs, no fresh fruit, meat counter low, no bread. People are not thinking outside the box. Dollar General had lots of food items. No paper products of course. We are stocked up. Pantries full, freezers full. Meds all filled, personal care products and household items stocked. Canning supplies all full. Praying for some sunshine so I can get my garden in.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

dodgesmammaw said:


> People are not thinking outside the box. Dollar General had lots of food items. No paper products of course. We are stocked up. .


Exactly, our only local grocery was out of ground beef for a while. Then got some in and it was nearly $10 per pound!!! Dollar General has a small freezer section and had plenty of 1 lb chubs of ground beef for well under half that price.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

People are calling and telling me toilet paper; yeast; flour are hard to find as well as margarine , sugar and eggs. Some say just about everything from meat to canned and frozen food is getting scarce. Guess it depends what you are looking for.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

plenty food on the shelves here only i couldn't wait to get in to get it. parking lot was packed. people were lined up for a block or 2 when i went at 11. i'll wait until tues and go at 7am. i did get to the bank to pay my property taxes. only one other in there and security. ~Georgia


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Just got back . Found everything I was looking for. Dry beans were gone. No TP. Plenty of fresh veggies available, most canned veggies, plenty of sugar, milk , bread, MEDIUM eggs, limit of 2. Got my stock of Bluebell, and a 12 pack of some joy juice for hot days on the porch. Didn't need meat, counter was stocked though, chicken limited to 2 per family. Other areas I didn't really pay any attention to. Got me some more collards. Sugar. Gal of Vinegar.(last one). got a package of bar soap. Had to go in one door only, out the one next to it. Limit 40% of store capacity, which didn't seem to be a problem. Just had to walk a bit farther in and out. No lines at check out to speak of, maybe one checking out and another in line behind. Older folks had on masks, younger ones didn't.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Soap is disappearing from the shelves here. Liquid hand soap has been gone for a while, bar soap is now selling out. People have not yet realized you can dilute liquid dish soap and use it as hand soap. I have used diluted dish soap in a pump dispenser in the kitchen for several years.
If you get to the stores early you can get most foods including flour and beans. But you have to go really early, before 10 am early.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Got email from Aldi, looks like all stores soon going to put you through a chute and one way aisles. 

Limit on some stuff so you have to go to store more often or find substitute is annoying. But some people seem trying to stock up for the decade or something, so can see necessity of it so everybody has a chance. Lack of jobs will take care of that sooner or later. People will have to barter their hoard of TP.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

flour disappeared early on. Lucky for me, lots of wheat & a hand grinder...gotta have my bread. Meat is scarce...what is available is almost double the costs....


----------

